# PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!!



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

WHO'S DOWN?? I talked with one of my buds today about getting something done for the O2A/O2j tranny's. He says he can make it happen, we just have to get 10 people that are for sure down to get one and like magic,,,,they will appear!!! I know I'm in for sure and the price won't be out of this world(prob $2-4000) for each set. I know these trannys are for real and I can assure you they will be better than the APTuning POS!!! Let me know what you guys think so I can get on the ball!!! I was shooting for the syncro setup so that we can enjoy it on the street and at the track, but I'm also down for a dog box if that's what everyone else wants to do. I've seen the PPG gear sets and they look very nice as well as very strong. Let me know who's down asap so we can get this rollin. Later, Jeremy!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (1HIWAYKILLER)*

Jeremy,
that sounds great, but quaife already makes syncromesh gears for our gearbox for around $3k.
they are strong.
why get some custom ones done for the same money?
BTW. your car is very nice. and your speed record is INSANE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh, and my name is Jeremy too.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_Jeremy,
that sounds great, but quaife already makes syncromesh gears for our gearbox for around $3k.
they are strong.


tell that to the guys breaking the quaife gears every other pass.
it seems like the best way to go now is the sqs dog box. gears seem to be holding up well. i myself want to get the 4 spd sqs gear set in the near future. just gotta wait to see when they are released


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (jhayesvw)*

Quaife gear set = crap
I haven't heard much good about the sqs gear sets but I've seen and heard that the PPG works well. Another thing that would be nice is a syncro set for the street. I'm not against the dog setup but I would prefer a syncro setup myself. As for the priccing, I think that we could get the sets made for aa very fair price for what we are getting if you compare how much other sets are going for out there. I'm just trying to get something in the car that works and I can't spend the cash it would take to get 1 made for myself!!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (1HIWAYKILLER)*

ppg gears are what tony1 uses in his honda/acura race car and they have held up. 
here is a video i found about ppg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fA94Sxiu4c


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (philipwight)*

[email protected] spoke with them today and they said $3k for a 1st-4th straight cut set with syncros with a min. order of 5!!







$1300 more gets the R&P! If you guys would rather do a dog, then I'm down for that as well but we all know the price goes up. I can have Tony find out about that tomorro if you guys want. The sqs stuff just dosen't impress me that much from looking at the stuff on the web and the feedback the I have heard through the forums. I just know that PPG is a solid co. and they appear to have there **** together and having a co. like this make a tranny for our style setup is pretty hard to find these days(especially at a 5 unit min.). You guys just let me know what you think about this b'cuz i'm ready to get one.....or two if I have to!!!Later


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (1HIWAYKILLER)*

Count me out. Stock gear box for life!


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: PPG STRAIGHT CUT GEARS FOR 02A/O2J!!!!!! (broke_rado)*

Slow cars don't need gearboxes.........DALE


----------

